# Yakima rocket box disappoints



## rhm

thule is pretty much the same. you need a key to open or close it. you can't remove the key with it open. you have to close and lock it to pull the keys out. there are no handles on the box. if you have it packed full it is a two person job trying to get the locks to line up while you twist the key to lock it. thule does however have some holes in the bottom. it also fits on our outback, but i had to move the yakima crossbars to match where the mounts on the box are. it does stick out too far in the back and the rear hatch bumps it when it is open, but the hatch opens almost, but not quite all the way.

edit:
actually i think that the drain holes in the thule are the original holes for the mounting bracket. if i remember right, i actually had to drill new holes in the box for the mounting bracket. when moving the crossbars on the car i couldn't spread the crossbars far enough apart to line up with the mounts on the box. all this is a little foggy, it has been several years since i put he box on our car.


----------



## Snowhere

I have a Yakama space booster and it is nothing like what you are saying. Mine uses the interchangeable keys like all Yakama stuff. If it is unlocked, you just press the button to open it. I wanted the box more forward then the stock holes allowed, so I just drilled new ones, no biggie.

I just checked Yakima's site and you should have the same SKS lock system. So what gives?


----------



## ryguy

My crazy 88 fits inside my Thule box, and that is quite sweet. I always have my boat during the season.


----------



## basil

Snowhere said:


> If it is unlocked, you just press the button to open it. I wanted the box more forward then the stock holes allowed, so I just drilled new ones, no biggie.


Interesting. It looks like the latest model is a step back: There is no button to press to open, just the key. And you can't even take the key out when in the unlock position. And the mounting system is too complex to move by just drilling new holes. I had to use the old mounting system from my old box.


----------



## Snowhere

Seems strange, our box is from 01 and the lock is the button. The mount is just a inner plate, two threaded rods and a outer plate, real simple and effective.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

I hope I never have to buy a new box, I've had a packasport forever (fiberglass one) works perfect, doesn't flap around like the plastic crap they sell for just as much now, no comparison. Saris used to make a very nice box, not sure if they still make them or not.


----------

